# Politically correct joke



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

As it's no longer politically correct to direct a joke at any racial or ethnic minority, try this one:

An Englishman, a Scotsman, an Irishman, a Welshman, a Gurkha, a Latvian, a Turk, an Aussie, a German, a Yank, an Egyptian, a Jap, a Mexican, a Spaniard, a Russian, a Pole, a Lithuanian, a Jordanian, a Kiwi, a Swede, a Finn, a Canadian, an Israeli, a Romanian, a Bulgarian, a Serb, a Swiss, a Greek, a Singaporean, an Italian, a Norwegian, an Argentinian, a Libyan, a Muslim, a Hindu, a Buddhist and an African went to a night club.

Wait for it!

The bouncer said, "Sorry, I can't let you in without a Thai. "


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nooooooooooooooo !! :roll:


----------



## rogerbodger (Feb 21, 2011)

So they all went for a Chinese instead


----------



## Eve&amp;Mike (Nov 17, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol: Nice one


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rizo67 (Dec 12, 2013)

Shared


----------

